# Solved: Win 7 data/HD



## noatakzak (Sep 19, 2008)

I decided to dual-boot Windows 7 32-bit with XP. I regretfully have a VERY small hard drive, 60GB. So I partitioned off about 15GB and installed Windows 7 on it. This was great and, I would like to add, I love Windows 7. I wanted to integrate my files onto Windows 7 while keeping XP. Even if I had the space, it would not make since to copy all of my files into the partition no matter what size I made it because it wouldn't be updated. I can always open my documents and files and stuff but I can't have all of my programs without installing them all over again in Windows 7. I can't even open a Word Document without installing Microsoft Office.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

New OS you have to reinstall everything. You should still be able to access the data though. But 15GB's isn't going to get you very far and remember that Windows 7 is only Beta. It will expire eventually and you can't use it forever. I would assume that the install along took up over half the drive and installing office is going to chew up another 2gb's. Buy a bigger hard drive.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> I regretfully have a VERY small hard drive, 60GB.


Wow its a shock to think that 60 gigs is a VERY small drive.... I now can say I am old now that I can say "I remember when...."


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

StumpedTechy said:


> Wow its a shock to think that 60 gigs is a VERY small drive.... I now can say I am old now that I can say "I remember when...."


My first laptop had 512mb HD with Windows 3.1. My second one had Windows 95 with 8gb and a DVD drive. I was one of the first nerds in my group of friends to have a DVD drive on their PC. I didn't even have one on my TV at that point.


----------



## noatakzak (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for helping me. As I see it now there is no way I can do what I suggested so I will mark this topic solved.


----------

